# System lines on top staff only, Sibelius



## snattack (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi!

New questions here: has anyone found a workaround for system lines to appear on top staff only? For instance, doing a rit. shows up on all system object positions. This is doable of all text styles, but it seems it doesn't work with lines. Any ideas? It's an incredibly basic feature, it's the worst design flaw ever if it can't be done.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm not sure that I understand the question. rit. is a system object, so will show on all staves that you want system objects to appear. What do you want to do differently?

D


----------



## composeradrian (Mar 30, 2013)

yeah, please clarify because my simple answer is to check your system object positions (House Style -> System Object Positions) and only have the top staff selected/highlighted.

But that's too easy of answer.


----------



## snattack (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry for the unclear question.

I'm using 4 huge time signatures in the score, which all are placed at the system object positions. But I only want tempo instructions to appear on the 1st and 4th position (above the top staff and above the strings.

In text styles you can select an object to appear at only one or a few system obj.pos, so that solves it for the tempo text, but it seems Sibelius misses this option for system lines (rit, rall, first/second repeat, etc), they always appears at ALL system object pos.

The current workaround is to type in rit. with tempo text instead of using the line version, but I wanted to check if someone successfully managed to do this with the lines.

Clearer?


----------



## composeradrian (Mar 31, 2013)

You can delete the secondary ones (so the 2nd and 3rd positions) without comprising the system text. Yeah, it's a few extra steps, but when you want advanced user capabilities, you gotta put in a little elbow grease.


----------



## snattack (Mar 31, 2013)

composeradrian @ Sun Mar 31 said:


> You can delete the secondary ones (so the 2nd and 3rd positions) without comprising the system text. Yeah, it's a few extra steps, but when you want advanced user capabilities, you gotta put in a little elbow grease.



Haha! Was is THAT easy? I've googled post after post in forums that states that it's impossible.

Thanks!


----------



## snattack (Mar 31, 2013)

Ok, now when we got a thread open anyway: can someone explain to me why working with Sibelius is SO MUCH slower in OSX than on Windows? On the same computer that is. A brand new maximized macbook pro w. 16gb ram, SSD and everything. Sibeius 7 that is.

Large scores is a pain to edit, but editing them on Windows on the same computer is at least double the speed. It's quite annoying when there's a delay for every element you select, for scrolling, etc, and it quite annoying burning up 15gb SSD space for Windows when you should be able to do the same thing.

The font smoothing can't be turned off in the OSX version for some reason. Anyone got any tips here how to speed things up, it's driving me crazy.


----------

